# Planetariums of your city



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread to post our material on the planetarium of our cities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Starting with the futurist *Planetario Galileo Galilei* of Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen:

*"Tycho Brahe's Planetarium"*









http://i.imgur.com/ZgnI53k.jpg

1km2 3D domed IMAX cinema, various exisbits, Space Theater ( simulated stars/virtual universe ) etc etc..


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Lisbon - Gulbenkian planetarium


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Fortaleza, Brazil


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Royal Eise Eisinga Planetarium*
Franeker, The Netherlands

Build 1774

_The model looks down from the ceiling, with most of the mechanical works in the space above the ceiling.
It is driven by a pendulum clock, which has 9 weights or ponds. The planets move around the model in real time, automatically._

The Eise Eisinga Planetarium is the oldest still working planetarium in the world.



Koninklijk Eise Eisinga Planetarium, Franeker by Hollandse Folklore, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Now that's different. Fell in love with the Netherlands a long time ago


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Paris*

La Cité des Sciences


















*
Palais de la découverte*


----------

